# Solved: DrWatson Postmortem Debugger virus



## kman1000

I have been infected with the DrWatson Postmortem Debugger virus/trojan or "Acebot". This virus/trojan causes my computer to freeze every time I attempt to start it. Please help me someone!! Ok this is my Hijackthis log. I would like to inform the expert perusing this of a couple of problems that I'm having already in order to find out if you can fix these as well.

1. I use Firefox always and I use IE only when I have to. In both browsers I'm having problems with JAVA working in Yahoo chatrooms. This is a complicated problem because I can chat in Yahoo's English chatrooms just fine but for some odd reason I can't chat in the Korean chatrooms at all. (which are in Korean, I speak Korean)
2. I can't get rid of this trojans or viruses that I have called "TROJ_STARTPAG.U" and "ADW ALTNET.C"
3. I can't for some reason get the program Quik-fix Pro off my computer completely. It just perpetually starts every time I start my computer.

Also in my Hijackthis log I noticed some things that I thought shouldn't be in my computer since I don't use the programs anymore. Just to let you know even though I'd like you to make the final call. I don't use these programs anymore:

1.Norton (or anything Norton related)
2.Quik-fix
3.Semantic
4.AOL

Please ONLY experienced experts!

Thank You!!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:33:34 AM, on 5/29/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Anthony Jenkins\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InteliSys] C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcctMgr] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Password Manager\AcctMgr.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qwik-Fix User Interface] C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix\\qfui.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2005.lnk = %SystemRoot%\Installer\{7698EDA5-A90F-4205-99CB-8FF6F9048ED9}\pccmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=34738&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4E52C32F-C143-4963-A758-2DB07703CB49} (YahooCS Class) - http://kr.memo.yahoo.com/CAB/YahooWCS.cab
O16 - DPF: {51C99F40-9E0E-4BF1-A92A-77121CC01AD0} (IMBCClient Control) - http://touch.imbc.com/ocx/Online.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {97745861-F1A6-45B2-8AD1-0C17334550E6} (YahooCabinet Control) - http://img.yahoo.co.kr/ycabinet/cab/YahooCabinet.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\aol\ACS\acsd.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Restore Helper (RetroExp Helper) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Launcher (RetroExpLauncher) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi..and welcome..
While waiting for a log reader...
Dr Watson Tutorial...
http://www.pcanswers.co.uk/tutorial...ubsectionid=607


----------



## kman1000

that link doesn't work....


----------



## blues_harp28

HI..worked two days ago.. sorry..
Go to start>run>type>drwtsn.exe
Clear all marks from option boxes..should diable Dr Watson..
A log reader will tell you more...


----------



## MFDnNC

Where are these Trojans located??

Add this to your tools

MS AntiSpy - http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-fca2f2c6f0cc/MicrosoftAntiSpywareInstall.exe (XP and W2K only)

Print this and boot to safe mode (Start tapping F8 at the first black screen after power up)
Fix these with HJT

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InteliSys] C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcctMgr] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Password Manager\AcctMgr.exe /startup

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qwik-Fix User Interface] C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix\\qfui.exe

O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\aol\ACS\acsd.exe (file missing)

View Hidden Files
Open Windows Explorer. Go to Tools, Folder Options and click on the View tab. 
Make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. 
Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". 
Uncheck hide extensions
Now click "Apply to all folders", Click "Apply" then "OK"

Delete these files

C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe  NOT the one in system32

Delete these folders

C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix or if you have nothing from Pivx delete C:\Program Files\PivX

START  RUN  type in %temp% OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete
Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp
Empty the recycle bin

Click Start > Run > and type in:

services.msc

Click OK.

In the services window find

AOL Connectivity Service

Rightclick and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type" in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. File-Exit the Services utility.

Note: You may get an error here when trying to access the properties of the service. If you do get an error, just select the service and look there in the top left of the main service window and click "Stop" to stop the service. If that gives an error or it is already stopped, just skip this step and proceed with the rest.

------------

In Hijack This, click on the "Open Misc Tools section" button. Next click the "Delete an NT service" button. Copy and paste the following in that box:

AOL ACS

Click OK.

Boot and post a new log

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## kman1000

Ok I'm running into a problem already. I have to run Windows in either Safe mode or Safe mode with Networking if I want to utilize the internet. So since I'm in Safe mode with Networking I can't download that Microsoft Spy toolware. I'm just going to move on and come back to that later. Just wanted to let you know that I couldn't access it.


----------



## MFDnNC

10-4


----------



## kman1000

Ok here's my new log. I'm not sure what has changed....

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:00:31 PM, on 5/29/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\WinPatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Anthony Jenkins\Desktop\procexp.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Anthony Jenkins\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcctMgr] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Password Manager\AcctMgr.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InteliSys] C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qwik-Fix User Interface] C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix\\qfui.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2005.lnk = %SystemRoot%\Installer\{7698EDA5-A90F-4205-99CB-8FF6F9048ED9}\pccmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=34738&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4E52C32F-C143-4963-A758-2DB07703CB49} (YahooCS Class) - http://kr.memo.yahoo.com/CAB/YahooWCS.cab
O16 - DPF: {51C99F40-9E0E-4BF1-A92A-77121CC01AD0} (IMBCClient Control) - http://touch.imbc.com/ocx/Online.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {97745861-F1A6-45B2-8AD1-0C17334550E6} (YahooCabinet Control) - http://img.yahoo.co.kr/ycabinet/cab/YahooCabinet.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Restore Helper (RetroExp Helper) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Launcher (RetroExpLauncher) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## kman1000

Even though the Debugger virus/trojan program hasn't plagued me again yet I just don't think it's gone.... Anyway as you can tell from my log a couple of extremely stubborn programs refuse to leave my system (The Symantec files, Qwik-fix files, Inteli- files, and I still can't rid myself of the "TROJ_STARTPAG.U" or "ADW ALTNET.C" trojans/viruses. Not sure about the Korean chatroom yet. I'll check them right away. Just wanted to give you an update on how things were going.


----------



## MFDnNC

Be sure to allow the changes when TeaTimer complains

Print this and boot to safe mode (Start tapping F8 at the first black screen after power up)
Fix these with HJT

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InteliSys] C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qwik-Fix User Interface] C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix\\qfui.exe

View Hidden Files
Open Windows Explorer. Go to Tools, Folder Options and click on the View tab. 
Make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. 
Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". 
Uncheck hide extensions
Now click "Apply to all folders", Click "Apply" then "OK"

Delete these files

C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe

Delete these folders

C:\Program Files\PivX

START  RUN  type in %temp% OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete
Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new log

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## kman1000

C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe
C:\Program Files\PivX

This files don't exist on my computer for some reason. I've tried to find them numerous times.


----------



## MFDnNC

Did you fix the entries

C:\Program Files\PivX is a folder are you showing hidden files


----------



## kman1000

yes I'm showing hidden files and still am unable to view that folder. I will try again. And with the Yahoo chatting problem, it's says I have to install Yahoo Cabinet, which I thought I already had....


----------



## MFDnNC

DL http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. In the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste the following:

C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe
C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix\\qfui.exe

Now put a tick by Delete on reboot. 
Click on the button with the red circle with the X. It will ask for confirmation. Click yes  repeat on all of the files  on the last one click yes twice


----------



## kman1000

I've tried that numerous times already. I'm speaking about Killbox. A friend recommended it to me already but still they (the files/folders/viruses) persist. I've tried everything you instructed me to do so far. This Debugger virus just won't leave me alone!! It froze my computer in Safe mode and now it's freezing my computer at this very moment and I'm in Safe mode with Networking. I'm having an extremely terrible time accessing the web with this virus forcing me to restart my computer every time I try to correct something on my computer or communicate via this forum. I'm at a lost for words..... I going to try to post my most recent log if this virus allows me to..


----------



## kman1000

Ok I am totally cut off from my computer. TOTALLY!! The only way I got Mozilla to come up was sheer luck. Please help me!!!!! I can't do ANYTHING!!!! When I log in to Safe mode the virus shuts me down, when I log in normally it shuts me down and the same in Safe mode with Networking. The virus notification screen is right in the center of my screen right now!! If I click it then it shuts everything down and if I don't then all I can do is stay right here on this screen and wait... I hope you can help me because I LITERALLY can't do anything at all. I can't navigate or acess anything. (Personal files, my hard drive, Hijackthis, NOTHING) If I have to totally reinstall Windows XP then I'll also be lost since I'm computer illiterate and all.


----------



## kman1000

I don't know if this will help any but when the Debugger virus notification pops up it shows that two files are contained in the error report that I can choose to send to Microsoft. They are:
C:\DOCUME~1\ANTHON~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERaeOa.dir00\DRWTSN32.EXE.mdmp
C:\DOCUME~1\ANTHON~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERaeOa.dir00\appcompat.txt

I don't the relation between the virus and these files but there is some kind of relationship there. Hope this provides a little help.


----------



## kman1000

Ok now I found out that I can still surf the web through Mozilla. So I found this link for you about the DrWatson Postmortem Debugger virus or the Acebot virus. Just in case you were aware of this virus this should enlighten you a bit:

http://www.thenerdnetwork.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3086

I'm searching for more material as we speak.. I'll keep you posted


----------



## kman1000

Well now I'm in Safe mode with Networking and I haven't been bothered with Acebot yet so for now I'm functional but I'm almost positive I'm on borrowed time. This is an extremely lethal virus!!! Still not able to log in normally..... Only Safe mode


----------



## kman1000

Ok I don't know how but something happened and now I can log into Windows normally and Acebot virus no longer plagues me. I think it was the post about disabling drwatson through Start/Run. The only thing lacking there is 32, it's not just "drwtsn.exe" it's "dr.wtsn32.exe". This seemed to help tremendously and may have even killed a portion of this beast. But as always now I have other problems.

C:\DOCUME~1\ANTHON~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\2817_appcompat.text

this is the culprit now. My computer now longer crashes however every time I attempt to open something Microsoft-related it undergoes a mini-restart. Not a full restart it just simply closes everything and re-opens it again excluding the Microsoft-related item I attempted to open. Anyway this file is the only one related to these mini-shutdowns. The "drwtsn32.exe" doesn't seem to be a nuisance anymore. Also I still can't get rid of the "StartPag Trojan", nor can I get rid of the various programs that simply won't disappear like "[Inteli-System], Qwik-fix, the Symantec files, etc." Any and all help is still much appreciated!!

By the way here's the latest Hijackthis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:38:11 AM, on 5/30/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\WinPatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Anthony Jenkins\Desktop\procexp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyschdl.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\misuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mis.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Anthony Jenkins\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcctMgr] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Password Manager\AcctMgr.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InteliSys] C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qwik-Fix User Interface] C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix\\qfui.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2005.lnk = %SystemRoot%\Installer\{7698EDA5-A90F-4205-99CB-8FF6F9048ED9}\pccmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=34738&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4E52C32F-C143-4963-A758-2DB07703CB49} (YahooCS Class) - http://kr.memo.yahoo.com/CAB/YahooWCS.cab
O16 - DPF: {51C99F40-9E0E-4BF1-A92A-77121CC01AD0} (IMBCClient Control) - http://touch.imbc.com/ocx/Online.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {97745861-F1A6-45B2-8AD1-0C17334550E6} (YahooCabinet Control) - http://img.yahoo.co.kr/ycabinet/cab/YahooCabinet.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Restore Helper (RetroExp Helper) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Launcher (RetroExpLauncher) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## khazars

post a new hijack this log here.


----------



## kman1000

Ok first of all THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!

I have a lot of info I can give you on this "Acebot" virus. First of all this is one BAD lethal virus. I have searched the internet and no-one can seem to put a handle on what this virus is or how to deal with it. What it does, from what I've researched, is exploits a hole in a "legit" Microsoft .exe. But to make a long story short Hijackthis is NOT working for me and Killbox isn't effective either. I can't seem to rid myself of this virus.

Here's the latest Hijackthis logfile:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:50:17 AM, on 6/3/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Anthony Jenkins\Desktop\procexp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TSC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Anthony Jenkins\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasSWUpdater.exe

O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcctMgr] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Password Manager\AcctMgr.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qwik-Fix User Interface] C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix\\qfui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InteliSys] C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - Startup: Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2005.lnk = %SystemRoot%\Installer\{7698EDA5-A90F-4205-99CB-8FF6F9048ED9}\pccmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=34738&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4E52C32F-C143-4963-A758-2DB07703CB49} (YahooCS Class) - http://kr.memo.yahoo.com/CAB/YahooWCS.cab
O16 - DPF: {51C99F40-9E0E-4BF1-A92A-77121CC01AD0} (IMBCClient Control) - http://touch.imbc.com/ocx/Online.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {97745861-F1A6-45B2-8AD1-0C17334550E6} (YahooCabinet Control) - http://img.yahoo.co.kr/ycabinet/cab/YahooCabinet.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Restore Helper (RetroExp Helper) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Launcher (RetroExpLauncher) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

Now some extremely stubborn files/programs that I just can't remove are:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcctMgr] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Password Manager\AcctMgr.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qwik-Fix User Interface] C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix\\qfui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InteliSys] C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe

I've been trying my hardest for about 2-3 hours EVERYDAY to remove these files/programs but NOTHING works. Help!!


----------



## khazars

ok, the reason why a lot of the fixes are not working is because your programmes are interfering with the fixes. and you have too many of them, like adwatch, spybot's teatimer and Microsoft's anti-spyware and let's not forget spysweeper!

you have enough protection here to embarrass the former Soviet Union

Turn off adwatch in adaware, turn off spybot's tea-timer. Go to start/run and type msconfig/click ok/click startup and uncheck the box for spysweeper.

With microsoft anti--spyware, go to options/settings/real time protection and uncheck the boxes there.

reboot your computer and then try those fixes and I'll scan your log for other problems. 

you should also just enable either spybot's teatimer or adwatch not both, as with having Microsft's spyware and spysweeper, you have too mant rpogrammes doing the same thing!


----------



## khazars

IMPORTANT! Move Hijack this from the Temp folder or from the Desktop to it's own folder!

Make a new folder in C:\ and call it Hijack this, and Save hijack this to 
this folder so that it runs properly and can make back ups. Click scan, 
then save the log and post it here so we can take a look at it for you.
Don't click fix on anything in hijack this as most of the files are 
legitimate.

post another log after attempting to remove those items you have been struggling with. where is this virus acebot, what's it's full name and full path?


----------



## khazars

Also, what version of Norton do you have, if you have say 2000, then do a google with something like, how to uninstall Norton anti-virus 2000, and voila, just follow there instructions to remove it!

Do the same with AOL, but i guess all those progs have been stopping you from removing stuff. That acebot should be pretty easy to remove as there are loads of info on removing it!

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Ac...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official

Run an online antivirus check from

http://www.kaspersky.com/beta?product=161744315

you will need to input a name
and email adress but anyone will do & then acccept an active X control IT IS 
SAFE to do so LET IT FIX WHATEVER IT FINDS

Run an online antivirus check from at least one and preferably 2 of the following sites....
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/
http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/
http://support.f-secure.com/enu/home/ols.shtml

make sure autoclean is enabled on the scans

If it says any files can't be cleaned, delete them

you shouldn't be in Korean chat rooms 

reboot again post a fresh HJT log


----------



## kman1000

Well do you want me to disable all of security now in regular mode or are you referring to in safe mode?? If in regular mode then that would seem like a bad idea since I have a cable modem. And all of my security is inactive in Safe mode anyway so I'm confused once again.

I have uninstalled Spysweeper and but I can't seem to disable TeaTimer with Spybot though. And this link should enlighten you about the "Acebot virus". It's difficult to explain.

http://www.thenerdnetwork.net/forum...opic.php?t=3086


----------



## kman1000

Ok I'm sorry that link isn't working. I'm searching for a better one now.


----------



## kman1000

Ok I think we are referring to the wrong virus. The actual name of the virus is "DrWatson Postmortem Debugger" it was termed "Acebot" by it's creator. The Acebot virus you are referring to is totally different from this one. I've been through the links you've posted already. Run a search for:

"DrWatson Postmortem Debugger error"

You'll see what I'm talking about hopefully. And like I wrote in earlier posts, I don't have AOL, Norton, or any of those programs installed on my computer. That's one of the main reasons I'm dumbfounded at their irksome existence. They are very stubborn. And I love to chat in Korean chat rooms!!  I told you I speak Korean.. ;-)


----------



## kman1000

here's the latest log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:31:21 AM, on 6/3/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Hijack this\hijackthis1\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcctMgr] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Password Manager\AcctMgr.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qwik-Fix User Interface] C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix\\qfui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InteliSys] C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2005.lnk = %SystemRoot%\Installer\{7698EDA5-A90F-4205-99CB-8FF6F9048ED9}\pccmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=34738&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4E52C32F-C143-4963-A758-2DB07703CB49} (YahooCS Class) - http://kr.memo.yahoo.com/CAB/YahooWCS.cab
O16 - DPF: {51C99F40-9E0E-4BF1-A92A-77121CC01AD0} (IMBCClient Control) - http://touch.imbc.com/ocx/Online.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {97745861-F1A6-45B2-8AD1-0C17334550E6} (YahooCabinet Control) - http://img.yahoo.co.kr/ycabinet/cab/YahooCabinet.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Restore Helper (RetroExp Helper) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Launcher (RetroExpLauncher) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

Looks the same to me....


----------



## khazars

ok,now I know what your talking about, the link you are talking about is at the bottom!

There seems to be a few things you can try out here for this Dr watson hijacker. This first link below says running a2, trojan hunter and ewido cleans it up. Here's the link for you to try.

http://castlecops.com/posts104250-0.html

It might be well worth it to run all 3 one after the other and then run Kasperskys' online scanner, and then ccleaner.

Also, there has been new relaese of spybot and adaware so get them if you haven'tgot the newer versions.

Adaware SE 1.05.
Spybot 1.4

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html

download and run ccleaner.

http://www.ccleaner.com/

And, yes you do need to disable adwatch, tea-timer, Microsoft's antispyware and spysweeper, you have a firewall, anti-virus and spywareguard still protecting you, but it's only until you get this pest off your system.

have you tried the removal instructions from this link?

http://www.thenerdnetwork.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3086&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## kman1000

OK I'm going to try the recommended steps right now


----------



## khazars

ok good luck!


----------



## kman1000

I'll let you know the results as soon as I finish.


----------



## kman1000

Ok I'm running into a problem already. When trying to download a2 it says an error occured when trying to download a file in the destination folder. I can either ignore this file or fix it somehow... But they don't recommend ignoring it. The name of the file that they say is invalid is:

Catal?.Ing

this file was in my languages folder.... Ideas??


----------



## kman1000

ok I'm going to ignore this message. I think this is an internal error with a2. Because I can't locate this file on my system.


----------



## kman1000

Ok I've followed all the instructions given and still the same results. Nothing at all was found... This is very confusing. I've since then removed all those applications as well. Well let me know what you think. Any more info on this virus?? Seems like I'm chasing my tail in circles.....


----------



## khazars

yip it sure does! have you got a system restore point?


----------



## khazars

did you run them in safe mode a2 etc? you've tried about everything with this thing. if you want to persist, come back later on and I'll pm a mod to come and have a look?


----------



## kman1000

you know what that won't be necessary. You won't believe this!!! I just ran ccleaner and rebooted my system and voila! It seems like everything is fixed!!! Thank God!!!! And YOU too!! I'm not sure if my Hijackthis log is clean but what I do know is that the stubborn files that I've been trying to remove forever are finally gone. Good riddance!! Well here's the latest and last hopefully.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:09:20 AM, on 6/4/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\Hijack this\hijackthis1\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.consumerreports.org/main/crh/user/login.jsp?WebLogicSession=QT6l0e76mJ0BTrGZHDkW2SEo11Ru1kGXkJat9VPOOR9VtFvUZ3yO|4917632404109103321/169937910/6/7005/7005/7002/7002/7005/-1|-3346540371581981249/169937912/6/7005/7005/7002/7002/7005/-1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2005.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=34738&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4E52C32F-C143-4963-A758-2DB07703CB49} (YahooCS Class) - http://kr.memo.yahoo.com/CAB/YahooWCS.cab
O16 - DPF: {51C99F40-9E0E-4BF1-A92A-77121CC01AD0} (IMBCClient Control) - http://touch.imbc.com/ocx/Online.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {97745861-F1A6-45B2-8AD1-0C17334550E6} (YahooCabinet Control) - http://img.yahoo.co.kr/ycabinet/cab/YahooCabinet.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Restore Helper (RetroExp Helper) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Launcher (RetroExpLauncher) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

Is everything ok??? If not, let me know. Otherwise you can go ahead and bill me!


----------



## kman1000

And by the way, I know I had too much software doing the same thing but can you tell what security programs I definitly should have?? This will ensure that I don't have all these programs doing the same thing. The programs I have should be in my Hijackthis log but if you need me to list anything extra, let me know.


----------



## khazars

I take it, a2 and the others did it, that link I gave you said they would and ccleaner probably just finished off all the dead wood, well , hopefully it doesn't come back again!

have hijack this fix this one if you don't know waht it is. looks dodgy ?

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.consumerreports.org/mai...0e76mJ0BTrGZHDkW2SEo11Ru1kGXkJat9VPOOR9VtFvUZ 3yO|4917632404109103321/169937910/6/7005/7005/7002/7002/7005/-1|-3346540371581981249/169937912/6/7005/7005/7002/7002/7005/-1

all the programmes you have are fine. But they are all doing the same thing. I would just leave Microsoft's Anti spyware real protection enabled, with spywareguard and turn off teatimer, adaware's adwatch and spysweeper's protection, just use these as cleaners as you need them. And here's my lecturing you and I'm about to offer you another similar tool called Prevx lol 

you should now turn off system restore to flush out the bad restore points and
then re-enable it and make a new clean restore point.

How to turn off system restore

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[LN];310405

here's some free tools to keep you from getting infected in the future.

to stop reinfection get these two tools, spywareguard and spywareblaster 
from

www.javacoolsoftware.com

get the hosts file from here.

put it into C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc, for xp and w2k or

C:\windows\ for 95,98 and ME

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

ie-spyad.Puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected

when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/ehowes/www/resource.htm

prevX: it stops spyware

http://www.prevx.com/prevxhome.asp

Use spybot's immunize button and use spywareblaster' enable 
protection once you update it. you can put spybot's hosts file into 
your own and lock it.

I would also suggest switching to Mozilla's firefox browser, it's safer, has a built in pop up blocker, blocks cookies and adds.

http://www.mozilla.org/

Read here to see how to tighten your security:

http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

you can mark your own thread solved through thread tools at the top of 
the page.


----------



## kman1000

ok I'm so sorry for the premature celebration but AS SOON AS I finished writing that post to you. The "DrWatson" virus revealed itself once again reminding me that the other stubborn files may be gone but he isn't. I think personal messaging that moderator you mentioned would be great right about now. I just can't believe this. I thought he was gone but he shut down my computer just 2 min. ago. Well another thing I read as I was surfing the web was that I could just simply uninstall Windows SP2 and this would solve the problem. I use Mozilla's Firefox and only IE when I have to. What do you think??


----------



## kman1000

And I already have all the tools you mentioned except prevX. I'm also thinking about purchasing the CounterSpy software.


----------



## khazars

I think you have enough, you already have good solid programs like spywareblaster/guard, spybot, adaware pro, and don't forget Microsoft's antispyware based on Giant, which is also looking like an excellent programme and of course spysweeper is up there with the best and has been the best on and off for the past few years?

If you are thinking of spending some money, I would suggest an anti trojan, possibly Ewido or A2, but, shop around, read as much info as you can and try and get the best. I really don't know anything about counterspy, so it may well be a good programme, but I have heard that Ewido and possibly A2 are very good.

TDS3 is said to be the best for anti-trojan out there with trojan hunter not far behind, quite a collection of good tools about!

http://www.firewallguide.com/anti-trojan.htm

khaz


----------



## kman1000

any luck contacting the moderator??


----------



## khazars

why, I thought you were clean?


----------



## kman1000

Well I did too. Did you see my previous posts?? The stubborn files are gone but good ole "DrWatson" hasn't gone anywhere. He stills alive and kicking.


----------



## khazars

ok i'll ask someone to come and have a look, hopefully she'll be here soon?


----------



## kman1000

Me too. This virus has been plaging me for days on end. Where's the light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you have anything unchecked in msconfig so they don't start up? If so, please do this:

Go to *Start * - *run * - type in *msconfig * and click OK. Put a check mark beside everything in there and then rescan with Hijack This and post another log please.

Lets also take a look at a start-up log from Hijack This. Click on config  misc tools  then beside Generate startuplist log put a check in both boxes and then click on General startuplist log and copy and paste the log here.

Boot to safe mode and navigate to this folder:

C:\DOCUME~1\ANTHON~1\LOCALSETTINGS\*Temp[/B

Open the Temp folder and delete its entire contents but not the folder itself.*


----------



## kman1000

ok here's the first log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:33:35 AM, on 6/4/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Hijack this\hijackthis1\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.consumerreports.org/main/crh/user/login.jsp?WebLogicSession=QT6l0e76mJ0BTrGZHDkW2SEo11Ru1kGXkJat9VPOOR9VtFvUZ3yO|4917632404109103321/169937910/6/7005/7005/7002/7002/7005/-1|-3346540371581981249/169937912/6/7005/7005/7002/7002/7005/-1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qwik-Fix User Interface] C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix\\qfui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcctMgr] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Password Manager\AcctMgr.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] \Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Startup: Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2005.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=34738&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4E52C32F-C143-4963-A758-2DB07703CB49} (YahooCS Class) - http://kr.memo.yahoo.com/CAB/YahooWCS.cab
O16 - DPF: {51C99F40-9E0E-4BF1-A92A-77121CC01AD0} (IMBCClient Control) - http://touch.imbc.com/ocx/Online.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {97745861-F1A6-45B2-8AD1-0C17334550E6} (YahooCabinet Control) - http://img.yahoo.co.kr/ycabinet/cab/YahooCabinet.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Restore Helper (RetroExp Helper) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Launcher (RetroExpLauncher) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## kman1000

Ok this second log is too big so I'll send it to you in two posts.

Here's the first half:

StartupList report, 6/4/2005, 3:35:18 AM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Hijack this\hijackthis1\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Hijack this\hijackthis1\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\Anthony Jenkins\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2005.lnk = ?

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Zone Labs Client = "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
BCMSMMSG = BCMSMMSG.exe
NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
Logitech Utility = Logi_MwX.Exe
DwlClient = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
SunJavaUpdateSched = C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
Qwik-Fix User Interface = C:\Program Files\PivX\Qwik-Fix\\qfui.exe
ccApp = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
AWMON = "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Plus\Ad-Watch.exe"
AcctMgr = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Password Manager\AcctMgr.exe /startup
MSConfig = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
SpybotSD TeaTimer = C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
LDM = \Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OptionalComponents]
*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigIE

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}]
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{4b218e3e-bc98-4770-93d3-2731b9329278}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection MarketplaceLinkInstall 896 %systemroot%\inf\ie.inf

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.QuietInstall.PerUser

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp10.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\ie4uinit.exe

[{89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscories.dll,Install

[{8b15971b-5355-4c82-8c07-7e181ea07608}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\fxsocm.inf,Fax.Install.PerUser

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\NIKEFO~2.SCR
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

SpywareGuard Download Protection - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

FRU Task #Hewlett-Packard#hp psc 1200 series#1085575272.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[CKAVWebScan Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\kavwebscan.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Macromed\Director\SwDir.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\LegitCheckControl.DLL
CODEBASE = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=34738&clcid=0x409

[Office Update Installation Engine]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\opuc.dll
CODEBASE = http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc.cab

[YahooCS Class]
CODEBASE = http://kr.memo.yahoo.com/CAB/YahooWCS.cab

[IMBCClient Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IMBCCL~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://touch.imbc.com/ocx/Online.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\xscan53.ocx
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.5.0_02]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_02-windows-i586.cab

[YahooCabinet Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\YAHOOC~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://img.yahoo.co.kr/ycabinet/cab/YahooCabinet.cab

[ActiveScan Installer Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\asinst.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab

[MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.ocx
CODEBASE = http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab

[{CAFEEFAC-0014-0000-0000-ABCDEFFEDCBA}]
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.4.0/jinstall-1_4_0-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.5.0_01]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\npjpi150_01.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_01-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.5.0_02]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_02-windows-i586.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\macromed\flash\Flash.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## kman1000

and here's the second half:

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #14: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #15: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #16: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #17: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #19: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #20: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #21: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

abp480n5: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ABP480N5.SYS (disabled)
Microsoft ACPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
adpu160m: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\adpu160m.sys (disabled)
aeaudio: system32\drivers\aeaudio.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller: system32\drivers\aec.sys (manual start)
AFD Networking Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (system)
Intel AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys (system)
Compaq AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\agpCPQ.sys (disabled)
Aha154x: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aha154x.sys (disabled)
aic78u2: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aic78u2.sys (disabled)
aic78xx: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aic78xx.sys (disabled)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
AliIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys (disabled)
ALI AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\alim1541.sys (disabled)
AMD AGP Bus Filter Driver: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\amdagp.sys (disabled)
amsint: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\amsint.sys (disabled)
APC UPS Service: C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe (autostart)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
asc: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\asc.sys (disabled)
asc3350p: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\asc3350p.sys (disabled)
asc3550: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\asc3550.sys (disabled)
ASP.NET State Service: %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_state.exe (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: System32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
BCM V.92 56K Modem: System32\DRIVERS\BCMSM.sys (manual start)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
cbidf: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cbidf2k.sys (disabled)
Closed Caption Decoder: System32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys (manual start)
cd20xrnt: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cd20xrnt.sys (disabled)
CD-ROM Driver: System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe (disabled)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (disabled)
CmdIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys (disabled)
Cayman 3000 series USB Network Adapter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\CnxTrLan.sys (manual start)
Cayman 3000 series USB Network Interface Device Driver: System32\DRIVERS\CnxTrUsb.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Composite Battery Driver: System32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys (system)
COM+ System Application: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
Cpqarray: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cpqarray.sys (disabled)
Creative Service for CDROM Access: C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE (autostart)
Cryptographic Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
dac2w2k: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\dac2w2k.sys (disabled)
dac960nt: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\dac960nt.sys (disabled)
DCOM Server Process Launcher: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
dmio: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (disabled)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer: system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
dpti2o: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\dpti2o.sys (disabled)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
Intel(R) PRO Adapter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys (manual start)
3Com EtherLink XL 90XB/C Adapter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\el90xbc5.sys (manual start)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fax: %systemroot%\system32\fxssvc.exe (manual start)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
FltMgr: system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys (system)
FsVga: System32\DRIVERS\fsvga.sys (system)
Volume Manager Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
Generic Packet Classifier: System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
HID UPS Battery Driver: system32\DRIVERS\HidBatt.sys (manual start)
HID Input Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft HID Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys (manual start)
hpn: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\hpn.sys (disabled)
IEEE-1284.4 Driver HPZid412: System32\DRIVERS\HPZid412.sys (manual start)
Print Class Driver for IEEE-1284.4 HPZipr12: System32\DRIVERS\HPZipr12.sys (manual start)
USB to IEEE-1284.4 Translation Driver HPZius12: System32\DRIVERS\HPZius12.sys (manual start)
HTTP: System32\Drivers\HTTP.sys (manual start)
HTTP SSL: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter (manual start)
i2omp: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\i2omp.sys (disabled)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
i81x: System32\DRIVERS\i81xnt5.sys (manual start)
iAimFP0: System32\DRIVERS\wADV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimFP1: System32\DRIVERS\wADV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP2: System32\DRIVERS\wADV05NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP3: System32\DRIVERS\wSiINTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimFP4: System32\DRIVERS\wVchNTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimTV0: System32\DRIVERS\wATV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV1: System32\DRIVERS\wATV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimTV2: System32\DRIVERS\wATV03nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV3: System32\DRIVERS\wATV04nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV4: System32\DRIVERS\wCh7xxNT.sys (manual start)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe (manual start)
ini910u: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ini910u.sys (disabled)
IntelIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (disabled)
Intel Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys (system)
IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver: system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys (manual start)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
RIP Listener: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
IPSEC driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
IR Enumerator Service: System32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Keyboard Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Keyboard HID Driver: System32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Logitech USB Filter Driver: System32\Drivers\LCcFltr.Sys (manual start)
Logitech HID/USB Mouse Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\LHidFlt2.Sys (manual start)
Logitech USB Receiver device driver: System32\Drivers\LHidUsb.Sys (manual start)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Logitech Mouse Class Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\LMouFlt2.Sys (manual start)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Unimodem Streaming Filter Device: system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
Mouse HID Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys (manual start)
mraid35x: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mraid35x.sys (disabled)
WebDav Client Redirector: System32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
MRXSMB: System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys (manual start)
MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM: C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe -sMICROSOFTBCM (autostart)
MSSQLServerADHelper: C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqladhlp.exe (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter: system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys (manual start)
USB Storage Adapter FX (MXO): system32\DRIVERS\MXOFX.SYS (manual start)
Maxtor OneTouch Security Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mxopswd.sys (manual start)
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec: System32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys (manual start)
Microsoft TV/Video Connection: System32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBIOS Interface: System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBT: System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Intel NCS NetService: C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe (manual start)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
nv: System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys (manual start)
NVIDIA Display Driver Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\nvsvc32.exe (autostart)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
OMCI WDM Device Driver: System32\DRIVERS\omci.sys (system)
Office Source Engine: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE" (manual start)
Intel PentiumIII Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\p3.sys (system)
Parallel port driver: System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (manual start)
Trend Micro Central Control Component: C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe (autostart)
PCI Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
PCIIde: System32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys (system)
Low level access layer for CD devices: System32\Drivers\Pcouffin.sys (manual start)
perc2: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\perc2.sys (disabled)
perc2hib: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\perc2hib.sys (disabled)
Padus ASPI Shell: \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pfc.sys (manual start)
PfModNT: \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\PfModNT.sys (autostart)
Logitech QuickCam Pro 3000(PID_08B0): System32\DRIVERS\CamDrL21.sys (manual start)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Pml Driver HPZ12: C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe (manual start)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\processr.sys (system)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
QoS Packet Scheduler: System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
PxHelp20: System32\DRIVERS\PxHelp20.sys (system)
ql1080: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql1080.sys (disabled)
Ql10wnt: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql10wnt.sys (disabled)
ql12160: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql12160.sys (disabled)
ql1240: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql1240.sys (disabled)
ql1280: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql1280.sys (disabled)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Terminal Server Device Redirector Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys (manual start)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Retrospect Express HD Restore Helper: "C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\rthlpsvc.exe" (autostart)
Retrospect Express HD Launcher: C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe (autostart)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\System32\locator.exe (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\System32\rsvp.exe (manual start)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Secdrv: System32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (manual start)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Simple TCP/IP Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\tcpsvcs.exe (autostart)
SIS AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sisagp.sys (disabled)
BDA Slip De-Framer: System32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys (manual start)
smwdm: system32\drivers\smwdm.sys (manual start)
SNMP Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\snmp.exe (manual start)
SNMP Trap Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\snmptrap.exe (manual start)
Sparrow: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sparrow.sys (disabled)
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter: system32\drivers\splitter.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
SQLAgent$MICROSOFTBCM: C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlagent.EXE -i MICROSOFTBCM (manual start)
System Restore Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Srv: System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (autostart)
BDA IPSink: System32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys (manual start)
Software Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{F79A1568-D6C5-4C69-A086-936CF52DBBE3} (manual start)
symc810: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\symc810.sys (disabled)
symc8xx: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\symc8xx.sys (disabled)
SymEvent: \??\C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS (manual start)
sym_hi: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sym_hi.sys (disabled)
sym_u3: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sym_u3.sys (disabled)
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost -k DComLaunch (manual start)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Tmfilter: system32\drivers\TmXPFlt.sys (autostart)
Trend Micro Real-time Service: C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe (autostart)
Trend Micro Personal Firewall: C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe (autostart)
Tmpreflt: system32\drivers\Tmpreflt.sys (autostart)
Trend Micro Proxy Service: C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe (autostart)
Trend Micro TDI Driver: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\tmtdi.sys (system)
Common Firewall Driver: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\tm_cfw.sys (autostart)
TosIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\toside.sys (disabled)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
ultra: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ultra.sys (disabled)
Windows User Mode Driver Framework: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe (autostart)
Microcode Update Driver: System32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
USB Audio Driver (WDM): system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys (manual start)
USB2 Enabled Hub: System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB PRINTER Class: System32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys (manual start)
USB Scanner Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: System32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
VGA Display Controller.: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
VIA AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\viaagp.sys (disabled)
ViaIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys (disabled)
Vsapint: system32\drivers\Vsapint.sys (autostart)
vsdatant: System32\vsdatant.sys (system)
TrueVector Internet Monitor: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe -service (autostart)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
WAN Miniport (ATW): System32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys (manual start)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
WMDM PMSP Service: C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe (autostart)
Portable Media Serial Number Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS Service Provider Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys (system)
Security Center: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
World Standard Teletext Codec: System32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS (manual start)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Network Provisioning Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)


--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll
UPnPMonitor: C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnpui.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 41,200 bytes
Report generated in 0.234 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## kman1000

ok I cleaned out the Temp folder and the Temporary Internet files folder. There were two of them so I cleaned both of out. Now I'm in Safe mode with Networking because I'm afraid to go back into window normally. Since I activated all those programs you told me to activate, I'm scared that they won't go away if I enter Windows normally again. I mean it took me weeks to get them off. But I guess they weren't technically off since I could just turn them back on through msconfig. Ok did those logs help any?? Have anything yet??


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't see anything unusual in the start-up log.

Are you still getting the Dr Watson error?

When you did the Panda on-line scan, did it detect anything that it couldn't clean?


----------



## kman1000

it didn't detect anything that it couldn't clean


----------



## kman1000

enabling those start-up items frigtened me. Can I disable them now?? And if I can how can I get them off my system for good? I don't want to be able to enable them ever again through msconfig or through anything else for that matter.


----------



## Cookiegal

kman1000 said:


> enabling those start-up items frigtened me. Can I disable them now?? And if I can how can I get them off my system for good? I don't want to be able to enable them ever again through msconfig or through anything else for that matter.


Which items are you referring to?

Are you still getting the Dr Watson messages?


----------



## kman1000

Well it comes and it goes... It definetily is still there. but is it ok if I disable those processes I enabled earlier through msconfig?? And should I disable them in Safe mode with Networking or should I enter Windows normally and disable them??


----------



## Cookiegal

You can uncheck them in msconfig again if you like, it doesn't matter if you're in safe mode or not.

Do you have a good system restore point that you could use to restore the system back to an earlier point in time?


----------



## kman1000

no I don't have one. I'm just going to reboot and post my log once more just to make sure everything is ok. Then I'm going to end this thread. This is too time-consuming and if it doesn't work then I'll probably just uninstall SP2.


----------



## kman1000

here's the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:38:40 AM, on 6/4/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TSC.EXE
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Hijack this\hijackthis1\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.consumerreports.org/main/crh/user/login.jsp?WebLogicSession=QT6l0e76mJ0BTrGZHDkW2SEo11Ru1kGXkJat9VPOOR9VtFvUZ3yO|4917632404109103321/169937910/6/7005/7005/7002/7002/7005/-1|-3346540371581981249/169937912/6/7005/7005/7002/7002/7005/-1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2005.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=34738&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4E52C32F-C143-4963-A758-2DB07703CB49} (YahooCS Class) - http://kr.memo.yahoo.com/CAB/YahooWCS.cab
O16 - DPF: {51C99F40-9E0E-4BF1-A92A-77121CC01AD0} (IMBCClient Control) - http://touch.imbc.com/ocx/Online.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {97745861-F1A6-45B2-8AD1-0C17334550E6} (YahooCabinet Control) - http://img.yahoo.co.kr/ycabinet/cab/YahooCabinet.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Restore Helper (RetroExp Helper) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Launcher (RetroExpLauncher) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

is everything ok?


----------



## khazars

clean log


----------



## kman1000

ok thank you all very much for everything. I'm closing this thread now.


----------



## kman1000

ok well how do you close a thread??? Or could someone close this for me??


----------



## Cookiegal

Is everything running fine now?

You can mark this solved by clicking on the thread tools and selecting "mark solved" from the drop down options.

If all is fine, then you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points and then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

I also recommend downloading *SPYWAREBLASTER & SPYWAREGUARD*, for added protection.

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

Read here to see how to tighten your security:

http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

Delete your temporary files:

In safe mode navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit - Select All then Edit - Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Go to Start - Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. The Temp folder will open. Click Edit - Select All then Edit - Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel - Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

Empty the recycle bin.


----------



## kman1000

well it's not fixed but it seems to be alright at time being. Thank you again for your help. If anything comes up I'll post it. Thank you!!


----------



## Cookiegal

It's possible that uninstalling SP2 might fix the problem.


----------



## kman1000

Yeah I read a couple of posts online stating that if I uninstalled SP2 the problem would vanish however my question is do I really need SP2? I mean like I said before I only use Mozilla's Firefox. Only when I have to, I use IE.


----------



## Cookiegal

It does patch some security holes in IE but if you don't use IE then you probably don't need it and can go back to SP1, since it may be the cause of the problem.


----------



## kman1000

I have uninstalled SP2 and the problem seems to be fixed. Awesome!! And by the way, can I proceed to uninstalling all the programs I downloaded?? You know like TrojanHunter, a2, Spyware Guard, and Bugfix. Do I need these now??


----------



## Cookiegal

Glad to hear that solved the problem.

I would keep Ad-Aware, SpyBot S & D, SpywareBlaster, SpywareGuard, your anti-virus program and a firewall.


----------



## kman1000

THANKS!!! I'll keep you posted


----------



## Cookiegal

:up:


----------

